# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  [Review] One Piece Online 2

## romasneu

One Piece Online 2 (also known as One Piece 2: Pirate King) is a 2D MMORPG based on the popular Shonen Jump manga and franchise, One Piece. Follow the story of One Piece in this sequel to JoyGames' One Piece Online, recruiting characters from the universe as you fight many of the battles found in the original manga.
Publisher: JoyGames
Playerbase: Medium
Type: Browser MMORPG
PvP: Arena
Release Date: September 25, 2015
Pros: +One Piece universe. +Multitude of character abilities.
Cons: -Pay-to-win elements. -Repetitive gameplay.

*One Piece Online 2 Overview*
One Piece Online 2 is an unlicensed free-to-play MMORPG that is based on the massively popular One Piece franchise, which follows a young pirate and his friends on his quest to become the Pirate King and find One Piece. The game begins with a character selection screen, allowing players to pick from four gender-locked classes: Sailor, Dark Mage, Sniper, and Doctor, all of whom fit in unique roles within a party. Players immediately meet some of the series' most popular and strong characters who act as guides, then are sent to recruit Luffy to their team, similar to Anime Pirates, Bleach Online, and Unlimited Ninja Naruto. Players can recruit more One Piece characters from the game's tavern with regular and premium currencies. Its combat system is mostly automated aside from the activation of skills, which can also be automated once the player hits level 20. The quests follow along the story of One Piece, moving from island to island and fighting the same villains while saving Luffy's friends. The game also offers a variety of PvE and PvP features, such as the game's Elite Battles, Pirate Battles, Devil Oars, and Team Battles.

*One Piece Online 2 Key Features*:

_Four Classes_ – Pick between Sailor, Dark Mage, Sniper, and Doctor, all of which offer a multitude of abilities for use in combat.

_Tons of Recruitable Characters_ – Enter the Tavern and recruit two-star and three-star units from the One Piece universe.

_Variety of PvE Modes_ – Enter the game's unique variety of PvE game modes, including Grand Line Warfare, Team Battles, Devil Oars, Bounty Task, Skypiea Exploration, and more.

_Pirate Battles_ – Sign up for the game's Pirate Battles on Monday through Wednesday, then duke it out against other players to become the top ranked team.

_Auto-play Mechanics_ – Speed through battles with the game's Auto button, allowing players to multitask while completing objectives.

*One Piece Online 2 System Requirements*

Operating System: XP / Vista / 7 / 8 / 10 / OSX
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Equivalent
Video Card: Any Graphics Card (Integrated works well too)
RAM: 512 MB
Hard Disk Space: 100 MB (Cache)

----------

